# Collar size



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I found a really nice collar online that I want to order for my future puppy who will be coming home in five weeks, but I am unsure of what size to order. I know puppies grow so fast so I don't want to buy something that he'll outgrow immediately. I have the following options:
9-13", 13-17", and 17-21".

My initial thought was to go with the one in the middle as I have a feeling he will outgrow the smallest one quickly, but it will take quite a while before he grows into the largest one.

Can anyone help with suggestions on collar size?

Thank a bunch!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

From our experience, Molson's first collar when he came home around 16 weeks old was a size "Medium" from the pet store. It fit him right up until his first birthday when his chest fur started coming in with full force. He is full grown now at about 65lbs and I buy him the "Large" size collars.


----------



## RKA (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't think you have a choice but to get a small size collar (assuming you're getting an ~8 week old). Mine's at 14 weeks and 27 lbs and still using the small collar. In a few weeks he'll probably outgrow the first collar and fit into the medium. I think the break in between S and M with the Kong collars is about 14".


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would personally order the 17-21 collar and keep it on hand for a few months for the little guy to grow into. By the time he's 6 or 7 months, he should be able to wear it.  

There is another thread where I showed all three collars my guy wore while growing up. The puppy collar only looks bad because Jacks was the second or third puppy who got to wear it. And also Jacks chewed on it in the 5 weeks he wore it.


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

I think you're right. I don't think I could do without the small collar so I just ordered a small one and a medium one!! Both different and the medium one is the one I like more so he'll get to wear it a bit longer.


----------



## luv2smile (May 27, 2010)

We got an adjustable nylon one from target- I think its the 10 to 16 inch if I remember correctly. He's worn it since he came home at 8 weeks...although it was a bit big at first. We actually just adjusted it tonight at nearly 16 weeks.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for this thread. I posted a similar question on a different thread. My puppy is also coming home in five weeks and I found a collar I love but the x small is 7-11" and the small is 10-15" and the medium is 12-19" . But I'm also getting confused because I can get the collars in different widths - either 5/8" or 3/4". It' so confusing!!!!! Where are you ordering your collar from Lil Burke?


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

I ordered my collars from Dublin Dog. They actually came in last week (pretty fast). I'm glad I ordered both a small and a medium because the medium is so much bigger than the small. I don't know what I was thinking though because they have buckles and I'm willing to bet he won't be that patient with me to put them on him right away so I also bought the good old regular nylon snap collar until he gets used to wearing one. Only 2 more weeks to go for me!


----------

